# White Dwarf in Supermarkets? (UK)



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Went to my local ASDA tonight and had a look in the magazine section and saw uber stacks of the latest WD.

This is the first time I've seen them in ASDA since I started playing the hobby and thats been a decade. Maybe GW are branching out. Anyway, it can only be a good thing.

I have no idea about any other supermarkets in the UK, I will check Sainsbury's tomorrow.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They've been in the local Tesco for years (or what seems like years anyway), presumably they do deals with each supermarket?


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I have no idea, I dont particularly shop in Tesco. Maybe ASDA have some sort of deal now.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol. just think, in a year or so we could see WD popping up at Wall marts across the US XD

A hole new generation of gamers that started playing because they can buy there Space Marines in the wall mart craft section.


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

I work at a Wal-Mart, so I get a discount! Too bad it only covers tax.....


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen them in stock for a while. There's even a little costcutter corner shop near me hat sells 3 or 4. I like to buy them from there, as a lot of the time I can't go anywhere else to by them, so it encourages the little corner shop to sell them.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I buy them from my local newsagents TBH. I dunno about super markets but if they get sold at news agents and get sold then companies like tescos etc will want to be in the money so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Supermarkets in the UK have almost no imput in whats on the shelf in the magazine section,the section is effectively one of the large news agent chains (smiths news,menzies)who have hired the space from the super market, same is also true of the greetings cards sections,cd's and dvds and books.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

People actually buy that rag? Over priced, crap content, loads of ads and no info you won't find on a site like heresy. For the same price you can buy a book!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> People actually buy that rag? Over priced, crap content, loads of ads and no info you won't find on a site like heresy. For the same price you can buy a book!


Too true. The days when WD had lots of original artwork, useful articles on rules, painting, fluff, and even whole new games systems are long gone. It's now geared towards kids who are fascinated by big bright shiney pictures and get too much pocket money. 

I feel old. Oh well.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Just out of interest, how much is it now?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

In AUS it's $11.95 of course AUS dollars.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I am trying to convence one of the big book seller chains (Books-A-Million) to carry it and GW won't even talk to them. Bummer I keep missing the current issue at my local gaming store. You are so lucky to fing it at the supermarket.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolfblade said:


> Just out of interest, how much is it now?


£4.50, expensive toilet paper


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree, its not really worth that much. I normally wait until people sell job lots on eBay.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They are at a few of my local shops, but I have a sub, so I get mine through the door


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Marneus Calgar said:


> They are at a few of my local shops, but I have a sub, so I get mine through the door


I feel sorry for you, that means you can't avoid the crap ones.....so all of them


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Behave Stella! I have on occasion found it to be a decent enough read, but I avoid in it on the whole as I get more info online than I do in WD. There are some scoops to be found in it, as you'd expect. 

I find it no different to any magazine, they're becoming redundant very quickly.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah i think they are in most Paper shops ect now. They are on a sale or return basis just like any other paper or Magazine. so no reason for shops not to stock it really. I just order a few in when i order other stuff so i at least get it at trade price.


----------

